

First Came Gizmodo, Then Engadget. Now, GDGT. - monkeybusiness
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/02/technology/internet/02gdgt.html?src=twr

======
abyssknight
Gizmodo will always garner my affection simply for their humour. Absolutely no
other gadget site has been able to reach their level of hilarity. Gadgets are
great and all, but after the twelfth Samsung phone or the thirteenth camera
phone of the day, Engadget's dry prose just gets to me.

GDGT seems like a new take on the idea. Personally, it sounds like Weardrobe
for geeks. That's not a bad thing, but complexity really waters down content.
Hopefully they can overcome that.

------
wmeredith
FTA: “We view this as the final act,” Mr. Block said. “Gizmodo was the
prototype. Engadget extended the idea. This could possibly be the last great
gadget site.”

I hope it's a success because it sounds like something I'd use, but the last
sentence here sounds like hubris.

------
chrisbolt
GDGT won't be here for long if they can't get their website up...

